# Aus welchem Jahr stammt dieser ETS-X 70 Rahmen?



## zego (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute bei meinem Bike-Händler den Austauschrahmen meines ETS-X besichtigt. Ursprünglich wurde mir von Bikeaction ein 2008er Modell zugesagt, nun bin ich aber etwas verwirrt. 

Rahmen ist vorne dunkelgrau und hinten weiß (so wie daß 2008er Modell), nur hat es keine Hinterbaustreben aus Carbon.

Aus welchem Jahr kann das Modell den stammen? Oder gibt es auch eine aktuelle Version ohne Carbon?

Danke im voraus für die Hilfe!

Thomas


----------



## Nihil Baxter (26. Oktober 2007)

Es kann sein, das nur der Hauptrahmen ersetzt wurde. War bei dir der Hauptrahmen defekt? Bei meinem alten Element von 2003 habe ich nach Rahmenbruch auch nur einen neuen Hauptrahmen erhalten, es war weiterhin der alte Hinterbau montiert.
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zego (27. Oktober 2007)

Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Ich hatte auch ein 2003er Modell, orange mit schwarzem Hinterbau. Bei diesem Rahmen ist der gesamte Hinterbau weiß lackiert...


----------



## decolocsta (27. Oktober 2007)

schau halt mal auf die Seriennummer, da ist das Produktionsjahr immer beinhaltet


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Oktober 2007)

Immer nicht. Nur wenn er aus Canada kommt


----------



## zego (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

für alle Interessierten: Laut Jürgen Liebe (bikeaction) ist der Hauptrahmen vom aktuellen 2008er Modell und der Hinterbau aus Alu. Diese Kombination wird extra für Garantieabwicklungen gebaut.

Thomas Z.


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

wie lange hat denn bei dir die garantieabwicklung gedauert ? und ist auch ein umstieg auf andere rahmen (slayer, sxc etc.) möglich, evtl gegen geringen aufpreis?


----------



## zego (4. November 2007)

Ca. 2 Monate, aber nur, weil ich auf das aktuelle Modell warten wollte. Ein 2005er Rahmen hätte ich sofort haben können.

Die andere Frage kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten.

Grüße


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. November 2007)

danke!


----------

